# How to tape and finish an inside corner



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If you notice, the comments have been disabled on the vid.:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It didnt show his face but he did have glasses. It must be Myron:yes:.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

fr8train said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdbW6deOMRo&feature=related
> 
> If you notice, the comments have been disabled on the vid.:whistling2:


Yer they have, a shame too, I really felt like making someone cry today.

I think his problem is he should be using the 12 inch wide paper tape...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey....that looked like 2buck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That was awsome, Ive been doing it all wrong, That way, I can do corners AND skim level 5 at the same time. :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bahahaha! omfg....
1- "apply a *thick* coat of compound to both walls"? haha.
2 - "using a *small* joint knife" 6"!?
3 - "Squeeze the excess mud from under the tape" He took so long to mud all the way to the bottom his top started to dry! Haha!
4 - "Apply a 2nd coat to *both* walls"? lol! 
5 - Then!! "apply a third coat on wall at a time"! haha.
6- Let the mud dry and then "Do the other side"....wow....
What was that!? Three days for one angle!? Haha!

*He's still better than this guy!! Hahaha!*


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I almost died laughing when I seen that video!
What a goof.

Fiber tape with regular joint compound.
Using fiber tape on inside 45's! Haha! Pre-sanding his screws!
And of course....Using only a sanding block for everything.
2buck!? Did you teach this guy!? :laughing:
Isn't it sad that it has over 400 000 views!?!?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Had no idea a 6'' knife could do so much damage..:blink:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Cough!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Cough!


Massive gap taped, Is that a tape buldge i see??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> Cough!


Hahahaha!! OMG....He used tape as an outside corner bead!? Wow...just wow


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahahaha!! OMG....He used tape as an outside corner bead!? Wow...just wow


The bit I loved was after he'd layed the compound on like butter on a crust of bread , he says " Like I say if you want it smooth you can always sand it.... before you paint"


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> The bit I loved was after he'd layed the compound on like butter on a crust of bread , he says " Like I say if you want it smooth you can always sand it.... before you paint"


Hahaha! Ya that made me laugh too!
Just in case you want it smooth right!? :laughing:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I know I shouldn't be spending my weekend watching youtube videos about drywall, but I was looking for videos about direct pressure taping knives and squeegee trowels and came across THIS I fear this new tool could put an end to professional drywall finishing in the near future. I might have to take up a new profession ...


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW, I once made something like that when I hit a hot wire with my 6..dammit, I should have patented it!


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats some mighty fine work....lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey....that looked like 2buck


it was nice knowing you Kiwiman


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow,I just realized I wasted tons of money on all my tools--when I should have just watched this video---- ?????


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> it was nice knowing you Kiwiman


I wondered how long before you saw that one


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Stopper said:


> The bit I loved was after he'd layed the compound on like butter on a crust of bread , he says " Like I say if you want it smooth you can always sand it.... before you paint"


That was hilarious. 

I also liked at the end when he was showing his finished product.


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

I also liked "don't be ashamed of the compound, you've got plenty of it."

Well, youve got no choice when you have half inch gaps in your board.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

it is possible to tape a inside corner with paper or mesh ?? its drywall ceilling and concrete walls.. ? any experience ? its an old kitchen...


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

If you don't put some kinda concrete sealer it's pointless it will eventually crack ..... Why not either flat tape or use trim tex tear away bead to finish it off


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> If you don't put some kinda concrete sealer it's pointless it will eventually crack ..... Why not either flat tape or use trim tex tear away bead to finish it off


thx.. what would you prefer ?


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Pytlik said:


> thx.. what would you prefer ?


Post some pictures if possible that way we can have a better understanding of what we're dealing with


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Post some pictures if possible that way we can have a better understanding of what we're dealing with


okay, thank you, I will try getting some tomorrow..


----------

